
Authorities Dismantle Transnational Cybercrime Group - mzs
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/16/723983442/authorities-dismantle-transnational-cybercrime-group
======
mzs
>The GozNym network exemplified the concept of “cybercrime as a service,” with
different criminal services such as bulletproof hosters, money mules networks,
crypters, spammers, coders, organizers, and technical support

[https://www.europol.europa.eu/newsroom/news/goznym-
malware-c...](https://www.europol.europa.eu/newsroom/news/goznym-malware-
cybercriminal-network-dismantled-in-international-operation)

